# About Tanemura - Part II



## RoninX (May 2, 2009)

I don´t know...i just want to talk about Tanemura. 

Look at this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vn4OAcMd9g&feature=channel_page

Doesn´t his Taijutsu reminds you of Kenpô and Chinese arts? The only thing i think when i watch Tanemura is about Kenpô. Am i the only one?

You might think i have some kind of agenda against Tanemura, but the truth is: I think he is the best Takamatsu-de Master. Really! Just look how he moves! Who moves better? Nobody, in my opinion.


----------



## Kajowaraku (May 2, 2009)

It gets even better when he's demonstrating Bikenjutsu, (han)bo jutsu or naginata. Staggering accuracy, timing and control. Still, it is so that sensei has a more dynamic style of daken taijutsu, and i can certainly understand why it reminds you of kempo. And he does hold menkyo kaiden in Tenshin Koryu Kenpo (if I remember correctly), so it isn't that odd at all.


----------



## RoninX (May 2, 2009)

Kajowaraku said:


> It gets even better when he's demonstrating Bikenjutsu, (han)bo jutsu or naginata. Staggering accuracy, timing and control. Still, it is so that sensei has a more dynamic style of daken taijutsu, and i can certainly understand why it reminds you of kempo. And he does hold menkyo kaiden in Tenshin Koryu Kenpo (if I remember correctly), so it isn't that odd at all.



Hi

Kenpô from Chinese Martial arts, or KenpÔ from Japanese Sword art?


----------



## Kajowaraku (May 2, 2009)

since it is written &#22825;&#24515;&#21476;&#27969;&#25331;&#27861; rather than &#22825;&#24515;&#21476;&#27969;&#21091;&#27861; it would be the unarmed daken taijutsu rather than a sword art. The first character is used to denote fist, or &#12371;&#12406;&#12375;, the second is used to refer to "sword", or &#12388;&#12427;&#12366;. Tenshinkoryu kenpo is basicly a school for unarmed self defense.


Did that somewhat answer your question?


----------



## RoninX (May 2, 2009)

Kajowaraku said:


> since it is written &#22825;&#24515;&#21476;&#27969;&#25331;&#27861; rather than &#22825;&#24515;&#21476;&#27969;&#21091;&#27861; it would be the unarmed daken taijutsu rather than a sword art. The first character is used to denote fist, or &#12371;&#12406;&#12375;, the second is used to refer to "sword", or &#12388;&#12427;&#12366;. Tenshinkoryu kenpo is basicly a school for unarmed self defense.
> 
> 
> Did that somewhat answer your question?




Yes. Thank You.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 2, 2009)

Here you go Ronin

http://www.budovideos.com/shop/customer/product.php?productid=22724&cat=390&page=1


----------



## Chris Parker (May 3, 2009)

The "ken" character shown does mean "fist", but can also simply mean "weapon". Just a point. Oh, and some of the video includes some kata from Yagyu Shingan Ryu Kattchu Yawara, which can also be very similar to some Chinese systems.


----------



## Troy Wideman (May 3, 2009)

Hi Ronin,

Yes, Sensei is quite amazing. When I firsted started the genbukan back in 93 we used to do full randori with the fukuro shinai and unarmed against knife and alone. Sensei used to join in and fight us all. There was no way you could even come close to hitting him with a fukuro shinai. There is one discovery channel clip where he is faced off with shihan wright and they are blocking each other's blows then you see sensei unwind and cut down hitting shihan wrights forward legs ankle and it is quick. He is like lightning when he wants to move fast. I have alot of old footage of sensei's demonstrations with a sword, it is something else. It is one of the most nerve racking things being his uke for sword because most of the times he just tells you to attack and it is not preprogramed. Being the uke can  be nerve wracking, hahahha.

Kind Regards,

Troy Wideman


----------



## kaizasosei (May 3, 2009)

Yes, I know Tanemurasensei is really fast.  I think Tanemurasensei has a very high as well as realistic standard of martial arts.  


j


----------



## EWBell (May 3, 2009)

Troy Wideman said:


> Hi Ronin,
> 
> There is one discovery channel clip where he is faced off with shihan wright and they are blocking each other's blows then you see sensei unwind and cut down hitting shihan wrights forward legs ankle and it is quick.


 
I remember showing that to my wife, and telling her that he hit Wright Shihan's leg.  She couldn't see it, and almost argued with me about it.  I did a frame by frame on the DVD, and you can see the fukuro shinai just bend all over the place on Wright Shihan's leg.  That's scary fast to me.  I can't wait to see him in person with a sword...as long as I'm never on the receiving end.


----------



## Kajowaraku (May 3, 2009)

Troy Wideman said:


> Hi Ronin,
> 
> Yes, Sensei is quite amazing. When I firsted started the genbukan back in 93 we used to do full randori with the fukuro shinai and unarmed against knife and alone. Sensei used to join in and fight us all. There was no way you could even come close to hitting him with a fukuro shinai.


 
I've been fortunate enough to have seen him demonstrate bikenjutsu techniques with his son, Kotaro Shihan. Very impressive (both of them actually), the video footage simply doesn't do justice to the flair and resolve of his movement. I'm not easily impressed, but Sensei manages to distill pure awe, time and time again. 

My experiential insignificance excludes me from being his uke, but I can imagine it to to be quite an experience when he decides to demonstrate some techniques and takes his true bisento of the hook. 

I truely look forward to seeing him again in Ireland this year.


----------



## RoninX (May 3, 2009)

EWBell said:


> I remember showing that to my wife, and telling her that he hit Wright Shihan's leg.  She couldn't see it, and almost argued with me about it.  I did a frame by frame on the DVD, and you can see the fukuro shinai just bend all over the place on Wright Shihan's leg.  That's scary fast to me.  I can't wait to see him in person with a sword...as long as I'm never on the receiving end.



In this episode they stated that Shihan James Wright will be, probably" Shoto Tanemura´s successor. Am i wrong?


----------



## EWBell (May 3, 2009)

RoninX said:


> In this episode they stated that Shihan James Wright will be, probably" Shoto Tanemura´s successor. Am i wrong?


 
They used the words "possibly the next grandmaster."  I believe that Kotaro Shihan, Tanemura Soke's son will be the next.  That is my opinion anyway.


----------



## Troy Wideman (May 3, 2009)

Hello Ronin,

I know shihan wright very well and consider him one of the best martial artists I know and one of my best friends. I have faced Shihan Wright with a fukuro shinai as well and let me tell you he is amazing as well. I did not stand a chance, hahahaha. It was interesting to watch Sensei and Shihan spare with the Fukuro shinai as well, it was intense.
 As Eric said, I believe it is only natural for Sensei's son to take over the organization. As to who receives soke ship of different ryu ha, only time will tell. Shihan Wright already has one menkyo and is working on a few more. 

Kind Regards,

Troy Wideman


----------



## Bruno@MT (May 4, 2009)

Personally I think Kotaro Tanemura is the most logical successor to inherit Genbukan as a whole.As for the individual ryuha... I don't know. I guess it also depends on someone being able to learn everything that Sensei can teach. Quite a challenge 

But then again I am still wearing my white belt, so what do I know...


----------



## RoninX (May 4, 2009)

Kotaro Is the only one who has Menkyo Kaiden in Gikan Ryu. This suggests that he is the most trained Shihan in Genbukan.


----------



## EWBell (May 4, 2009)

RoninX said:


> Kotaro Is the only one who has Menkyo Kaiden in Gikan Ryu. This suggests that he is the most trained Shihan in Genbukan.


 
I don't know if I would necessarily agree with that.  I think it means that Tanemura Soke wanted to teach his son something special.  Especially since it is said that Gikan Ryu was originally only taught from father to son.  I'm also excited that us regular members will get a chance to learn and get a grading in Gikan Ryu in 2011.


----------



## Troy Wideman (May 4, 2009)

Hi Ronin,

No that is not a correct statement, Shihan wright would actually be his senior. But receiving Menkyo Kaiden in Gikan Ryu is a seperate thing. Therefore Kotaro Shihan would be higher in rank for this ryu ha. 
This is no different then me choosing to train in Takagi Yoshin Ryu and being higher ranked then some in this ryu ha, even though they are my seniors. Sensei has an amazing amount of information to teach and everyone chooses their own direction, with sensei's approval of course.
Gikan ryu was kept for only one person and it only makes sense for Sensei to give it to his Son. Just trying to learn Takagi Yoshin ryu is a full time job. Training in the ryu ha is completely seperate from the general orgs.

Kind Regards,

Troy Wideman


----------



## RoninX (May 4, 2009)

Hello!

There´s anyone left in the Genbukan from the time that Shoto Tanemura was in the Bujinkan? Any student who left with him?

Thank you everybody for all the time and  information.


----------

